# LG vs Samsung washing machine



## ERnurse

Hi all, not sure if any of you would have any input but...

I am in the market for a new laundry washer -dryer (front-loaders). I have been looking into LG or Samsung. If anyone has any experience they can share with me I would greatly appreciate it. They are a $2000. investment and I would like to be well informed before I purchase.

Thanks-Kathleen


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

What's wrong with a Whirlpool?


----------



## wolverine301

Now this is the kind of topic I expect to see in the women's forum...

Sorry ladies...I couldn't help myself...I'll have my wife slap me for you


----------



## wolverine301

Now for my real input on the topic at hand.

In my opinion the new and improved front load washer-driers that cost thousands of dollars are a HUGE waste of money. Yeah, they save some water, but in my opinion a good ole whirlpool or kenmore top load washer with a high capacity does just fine and last for years and years. All of that technology is just more stuff that can break...my sister just bought a new LG and the door latch broke, long story short it took three weeks to be fixed and you could not use the washing machine during that time.

Keep it simple and cheap...washing clothes should not include digital displays.


----------



## ERnurse

well thank you- I guess ?

we bought the LG washer/dryer. I had a set of LG but left them to my ex-husband, been using a top loader for the past 1 year, and there is a considerable difference from top load to front load so I wanted to go back to the front loader. When I had researched before, LG was what I bought, but this Samsung was new to me, in my researching I still returned to the LG and bought them. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## ESOX

I would never have anything but a front load. They get clothes cleaner, with less detergent and water than a top load. Drying times and costs are considerably reduced with the high spin rates on a front load. More importantly they are a LOT easier on clothes, with no agitator beating the heck out of your clothes.


----------



## Scott117102

We just purchased the LG about 7 months ago and the Wife loves them.


----------



## Ranger Ray

ERnurse said:


> well thank you- I guess ?
> 
> we bought the LG washer/dryer. I had a set of LG but left them to my ex-husband, been using a top loader for the past 1 year, and there is a considerable difference from top load to front load so I wanted to go back to the front loader. When I had researched before, LG was what I bought, but this Samsung was new to me, in my researching I still returned to the LG and bought them. Very happy with my purchase.


Wise choice! But you already knew that. :lol:


----------



## Burksee

ESOX said:


> I would never have anything but a front load. They get clothes cleaner, with less detergent and water than a top load. Drying times and costs are considerably reduced with the high spin rates on a front load. More importantly they are a LOT easier on clothes, with no agitator beating the heck out of your clothes.


Its been a bit more than two years since the top loader crapped out and we bought our first front loader. Its an LG and yes, it was more money than top loader but as Esox noted we've have really noticed a positive difference, in all areas especially on how much easier (wear & tear) it is on our clothes.


----------



## wolverine301

Burksee said:


> but as Esox noted we've have really noticed a positive difference, in all areas especially on how much easier (wear & tear) it is on our clothes.


I guess I have never really noticed "wear and tear" on my clothes? Ever since I was a kid I cannot remember the washing machine destroying my clothes?

Anyway ER Nurse, I am glad you are happy with your purchase. I guess I am just a cheapo...can't see spending that kind of cash for cleaning my clothes...


----------



## swampbuck

I have a samsung refrig. we have been very happy, we puchased the whirlpool duet washer&dryer.......quite possibly the worst decision we ever made....ABSOLUTE JUNK!!!

THEY WILL BE REPLACED WITH SAMSUNG.


----------



## ESOX

I never really paid a lot of attention to the brands of appliances I purchased, other than to look at Consumer Reports but now it dawned upon me that my washer, dryer and fridge are all GE.


----------



## RGROSE

Which ever brand you buy, GET THE EXTENED WARRANTY. With all the electonics on these new Apps, you wont see a repair bill under 300.00.


----------



## Michigander1

ESOX said:


> I would never have anything but a front load. They get clothes cleaner, with less detergent and water than a top load. Drying times and costs are considerably reduced with the high spin rates on a front load. More importantly they are a LOT easier on clothes, with no agitator beating the heck out of your clothes.


 Well if it cleans your crap it must be good ,Mich


----------



## Wendy

I've got the Bosch front load W/D. Love them both for the price. Would recommend getting the stands that raise them up or build a platform to bring them up higher. Saves alot of money with soap and water. (some people have to pay for water so they can be worth the extra cost in the long run).


----------



## ESOX

> Would recommend getting the stands that raise them up or build a platform to bring them up higher.


Without a doubt. My brother just happened to have a set around that he wasn't using and my stuff fit on. Saved me some cash........
Does anybody actually put anything in the drawers of those stands?


----------



## jamesjhon

Hi, I'm looking for a washing machine, 9kg load as I'm staying alone and cousin will visit once in a while only. Frens and cousin feedback unnecessary to get a big washing machine, waste of water, Lg Vs Samsung Washer: Which One Is Best what do you think??
I've shortlisted two models Samsung and LG, please advise, thanks.


----------

